# My puppy to be!



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

This is our new pup, she's a working type cocker and is 4 weeks old... can't wait for her to come home!

She's got a tiny bit of white on her chest and under her arm and a tiny few white hairs on her chin  She's from a whole litter of choc coloured pups but her mum is honey coloured (sorry, I don't know the 'correct' term for the colour!)





































Counting down the days now!

Sophie
x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I love liver cockers. I have a liver roan show type cocker. Is the mum and dad health tested? I guess that the mum is called a golden cocker.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

She's adorable...lovely pics.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Awww, very pretty. I would of been very tempted to run home with her there and then.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She's a cutie


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I love liver cockers. I have a liver roan show type cocker. Is the mum and dad health tested? I guess that the mum is called a golden cocker.


I thought the colour was liver but they called it chocolate.... so I went with it! Liver it is then. Yes the parents have had all the tests and the dad comes from the same kennels as my lab's dad, which is nice to know. The mum is really sweet natured. I've not had a cocker before and I'm expecting it to be challenging and different to my lab, but looking forward to it!

Can anyone recommend a good 'breed' book? I've had a look but most of them have one chapter on the breed and then the rest is general puppy care, training etc.

Sophie
x

PS - yes, wanted to take her right away! But I'm allowed to visit when I like (within reason!) over the next few weeks


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sophiew said:


> I thought the colour was liver but they called it chocolate.... so I went with it! Liver it is then. Yes the parents have had all the tests and the dad comes from the same kennels as my lab's dad, which is nice to know. The mum is really sweet natured. I've not had a cocker before and I'm expecting it to be challenging and different to my lab, but looking forward to it!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good 'breed' book? I've had a look but most of them have one chapter on the breed and then the rest is general puppy care, training etc.
> 
> ...


Liver and chocolate are the same colour, just chocolate sounds nicer to potential buyers.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww she is a cutie, i would also love a cocker one day.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Liver and chocolate are the same colour, just chocolate sounds nicer to potential buyers.


Yep, I'd choose chocolate over liver any day! :wink5:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Liver and chocolate are the same colour, just chocolate sounds nicer to potential buyers.


Actually 
Liver is a lighter tone and chocolate is a darker brown


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awh, great pics, And a great looking pup, I bet you are so exited!


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

2 different colours eh - now I don't know what to call her!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh bless she is so cute! Around the same age as my puppy to be also!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

sophiew said:


> This is she!  Liver or chocolate then?


Hard to tell from a picture  
She looks chocolate to me, as Liver almost has a ginger tinge to it if that makes any sense, lol!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is beautiful  love working cockers! my baby is 13 weeks now! they grow up fast x


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Hard to tell from a picture
> She looks chocolate to me, as Liver almost has a ginger tinge to it if that makes any sense, lol!


She looks like she's got highlights... hmmm! Thank you. I've got a lot to learn!

Sophie
x


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a sweet chocolate puppy. He or she looks very healthy.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Actually
> Liver is a lighter tone and chocolate is a darker brown


wrong. liver and chocolate are exactly the same colour, which basically means brown. you can call her liver or chocolate, doesn't matter but they are not different colours.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I shall call her chocolate!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww she is adorable

I just love cockers

I have 2 4 month old cocker puppies myself

Good luck xx


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

2 eh - I think I'll have enough trouble with 1!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sophiew said:


> 2 eh - I think I'll have enough trouble with 1!!


They are really good actually lol


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> wrong. liver and chocolate are exactly the same colour, which basically means brown. you can call her liver or chocolate, doesn't matter but they are not different colours.


In the working, liver is alighter clour choc is a darker, dont know how they do thing in show?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh she is so sweet!

What are you going to call her?

xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful  any names?


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

We are considering calling her Tally but want to 'live' with it for a few days before we rule out anything else (and we've got 3 weeks before she's here! - I've been known to change my mind )


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

She is beautiful  Bet you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm willing away the days and weeks 

Will visit her again during the week - I bet she's going to change so much over the next few weeks - I want a puppy-cam!

Sophie
x


----------

